# Meet the Smoke-N-Butts Girls



## shooterrick (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## scarbelly (Dec 12, 2010)

Two of them look like they have had too many of Dutch's beans and are eperiencing the vapors


----------



## squirrel (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG how funny! The first thing I thought was they had some of my pinto beans! Woohoo! I also love the fact that they are "healthy" looking gals like myself. Not fat, but "packing". LOL! I can't wear those daisy dukes anymore either. It's that frontal wedgie syndrome.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 12, 2010)

Could they be the Triple D waitresses?


----------

